# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Εκμάθηση κελαηδίσματος καρδερίνας, χωρίς μούτο!

## stefos

Θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε για το πώς μπορούμε να εκπαιδεύσουμε τα γαρδέλια μας με ήπιους τρόπους! Θα παρακαλούσα να μην συζητήσουμε για <<μουτιασμα>> πουλιών μιας και προσωπικά είμαι εντελώς αντίθετος! 

Πως λοιπόν εκπαιδεύεται τα πουλιά σας; Αν τα εκπαιδεύεται; Έχετε δει αποτέλεσμα από τον τρόπο που εφαρμόζετε;

----------


## nikolaslo

Στεφο πραγματικα οτα ερωτηματα σου ειναι εκπληκτικά τι να πω μπραβο!!!!

 :Sign0006:  το μουτε ξερεται απο που βγαινει.....ενας που δεν ξερει αγγλικα πως θα διαβαζε το MUTE!!!

----------


## jimk1

Αντε παλι τα ιδια,

----------


## stefos

Οκ κατάλαβα.............. 
.....μάλλον ή με μουτο γίνεται η εκμάθηση ή με κανένα άλλο τρόπο !!!!

----------


## jk21

Υποθετω οτι οσοι εχουν εκπαιδευσει καρδερινες , εχουν δοκιμασει και τους δυο τροπους σε ικανο στατιστικα αριθμο πουλιων και απετυχαν χωρις μουτο , για αυτο δεν μπορουν να βοηθησουν περαιτερω ή θεωρουν ματαιο να κοινοποιησουν τα οποια αλλα μεσα (ηχους , μεθοδους , ωρες εκπαιδευσης , ενταση ηχου κλπ ) χρησιμοποιουν αφου δεν πιστευουν οτι θα χρησιμευσουν στο ελαχιστο να βελτιωθει ο ηχος εντελως ανεκπαιδευτων πουλιων .... 

Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω εμπειριες σχετικες για να σε βοηθησω . Μελος μας που εχει σχετικο θεμα με εκπαιδευση ανευ μουλου και ειχε τα οποια αποτελεσματα ειχε (και εχουμε ακουσει ) δεν ειδα να σχολιασει ουτε εκεινος 

Οποτε ....

----------


## antoninio

...εαν υπαρχει αλλο αρσενικο να τραγουδαει και ακουνε ειναι καλα..εγω παντως βαζω και cd με φωνες και θελει προγραμμα...καθε μερα να ακουνε.....το εχω χαμηλα απο τις 6-6.30 το πρωι μεχρι να σκοτεινιασει...κατι μαθαινει και ετσι..εγω ευχαριστημενος ειμαι  επειδη πρωτα ειμαι *χομπιστας*..παντως αυτο που λενε δυνατα πουλια,καθαρες φωνες και φωνες αλλων πουλιων τα αφηνω για τους *επαγγελματιες ακουστικολογους*μια βολτα στο facebook θα σας πεισει..μεχρι και η κουτση Μαρια για φωνες μιλαει..

----------


## stefos

Αντωνη μία ερώτηση..........
Τους ήχους τους έχεις όλη μέρα, καλά κατάλαβα?

----------


## antoninio

> Αντωνη μία ερώτηση..........
> Τους ήχους τους έχεις όλη μέρα, καλά κατάλαβα?


ναι ολη μερα το αφηνω εγω να παιζει..μεχρι να βαφτουν τα μικρα τουλαχιστον..οχι ολο τον χρονο..βεβαια οταν ξημερωνει και οταν κουρνιαζουν το απογευματακι ειναι οι καλυτερες ωρες..

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπορεί να ενοχλεί κάποιους αλλα όταν θες να δασκαλεψεις ενα πουλί καλός η κακός ο μόνος τρόπος είναι το "μπαουλο"!
Από την άλλη εαν θες το κάνεις όπως λέει ο φίλος μου ο Αντώνης και ότι αρπάξει ,αλλα μην περιμένεις πολλά πράγματα!

----------


## ndlns

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, μήπως γίνεται να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι εστί μούτος και τι μπαούλιασμα, για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς οι ...άβγαλτοι; Έστω και σε πμ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Νικολα το ίδιο είναι!

----------


## mitsman

Βάζουν το πουλάκι σε ένα σκοτεινο μερος, συνήθως κουτα και αφήνουν λιγες τρύπες να μπαίνει φως ισα ισα να βλεπουν να τρώνε τα πουλια... τα πουλια στο σκοταδι ειναι απολυτα συγκεντρωμένα σε οτι ακουνε μιας και δεν έχουν άλλα ερεθίσματα και έτσι δασκαλευονται πιο εύκολα!!!

τα αρσενικα κελαηδάνε ουτως η αλλως,,,, ενας καλός δασκαλος και ότι πάρουν είναι εμένα η αποψη μου!

----------


## stefos

> ................ενας καλός δασκαλος και ότι πάρουν είναι εμένα η αποψη μου!


Δημητρη τι γίνεται όταν αυτός ο αρσενικός περάσει πτεροροιια??...........

----------


## ndlns

> Νικολα το ίδιο είναι!


Το ίδιο είναι, αλλά τι είναι δεν ήξερα... Εντάξει, με κάλυψε, ο φιλος ο mitsman.

----------


## mitsman

Όταν έχεις δάσκαλο δεν τον ζευγαρωνεις και έτσι περνάει πολύ εύκολη και μικρή χρονικά πτερορροια! ! !

----------


## tasos-mo

Φίλε Στεφο δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να πούμε και πολλα όσων αφορά τις φωνές γιατί δεν είναι αρκετά τα άτομα που ασχολούνται με φωνή στα ιθαγενή..οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων δύσκολη να δεις πολλές απόψεις και πόσο μάλλον τεκμηριωμένες.

----------


## tasos-mo

(Αυτο που επειδή γράφω αργά και με πετάει εκτός και μετά δεν μπορώ να γράψω αυτο που ήθελα γιατί περνάει το δεκάλεπτο..  :Mad0234:  :Mad0234:  )
 Φίλε Στεφο δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να πούμε και πολλα όσων αφορά τις φωνές, γιατί δεν είναι αρκετά τα άτομα που ασχολούνται με φωνες στα ιθαγενή στην Ελλάδα..οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων δύσκολο να δεις πολλές απόψεις και πόσο μάλλον τεκμηριωμένες.
Από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω σχεδόν όλα τα ωδικά έχουν την ικανότητα μάθησης από την στιγμή που βγαίνουν από το αυγό μέχρι και την τρίτη πτερορροια. Αλλα επειδή δεν μιλάμε πλέον για μπαουλιασμα όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά βάζεις σχεδόν όλη μέρα CD  και ότι κερδισεις,κέρδισες.. αλλά οπως εχω πει και παλιότερα δυστυχώς το χτύπημα φωνών είναι δύσκολο και ακριβό χόμπι..θέλει άλλες εγκαταστάσεις με απομονωμένους χώρους και παει λέγοντας.. αλλά για να μην το πάμε τοσο μακρυά.. από την στιγμή που μεγαλώνουν καναρινια σαν θετή γονείς, αυτα τα πουλιά μην περιμένεις από αυτα, να αποδώσουν σωστές φωνές...

----------


## tasos-mo

Όσο για τον δάσκαλο,όπως σωστά είπε ο Δημήτρης επειδή ο δάσκαλος δεν μπαίνει σε αναπαραγωγή και με γενικά διαφορετική φροντίδα που έχει από τον ιδιοκτήτη περνάει πιο μπροστά την πτερορροια για να είναι έτοιμος μετά...εξάλλου οι δάσκαλοι είναι πουλιά που είναι τουλάχιστον πέντε χρόνων και πάνω οποτε έχουν και άλλο βιορυθμο..γι'αυτό δεν δίνει και κανένας πουλί που θεωρεί δάσκαλο..και λέω θεωρεί.. γιατι περί ορέξεως..κολοκύθοπιτα....

----------

